# Cheap homemade firewood bundler \ wrapper



## Snyder191

Does anyone have anyway I can make a firewood bundler at home it doesn't have to be electrical or anything like that just a simple way to make bundles at home.


----------



## Philbert

Welcome to A. S.!

Cheap? Cut down a 5-gallon bucket; nail it to something; wrap with stretch wrap from Home Depot. 

Build up from there. 

Philbert


----------



## Polish hammer

$42 dollars in material and about a $8 dollar bearing on Amazon well over a hundred bundles and not an issue.. I use 5” shrink wrap which I thought would be small but 5 wraps and all are solid none have blown apart. Nice and tight


----------



## Philbert

Polish hammer said:


> $42 dollars in material . . . and not an issue.


Nice.

It looks like the far side just slips out after wrapping? This is a bit different than other designs that I have seen.

Philbert


----------



## Polish hammer

Yes the grey field goal post looking thing just slides out after.. so you actually wrap the bottom part never once had an issue with it staying in or the bundles coming loose from this.. if you want specs or closer pictures let me know.. or any questions I copied the idea from a homemade bundler on Craigslist in a different state never got any specs on it but wasn’t to hard to figure out


----------



## Philbert

This is the style that I have seen more often:



And, back to the OP's question:



(Lots more videos on YouTube!)

Philbert


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

What you use will all depend on how many bundles you plan to do and the time you have available.

I sold about 20 cords worth this year, mostly just cut wood for bundles when I had "spare" time and I had a kid doing the wrapping.
I had one of the grocery chains want to buy from me, but in the end they just wasted my time. They wanted too much for too little. That contract would have been for around 400 cords a year of bundles.

I bought a wrapper from John's Welding out of Wisconsin.
I could have built one, but I pick my battles on what I spend time on and I decided it was cheaper to buy one and use my time to put firewood out the door. I want to say it was about $1600 with the shipping and several cases of wrap.

I did add a foot switch, regeared it (sped it up a bit) and added some bracing.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Hopefully it's not too blurry. The camera on my phone is full of sawdust.


----------



## joseph reeves

Polish hammer said:


> $42 dollars in material and about a $8 dollar bearing on Amazon well over a hundred bundles and not an issue.. I use 5” shrink wrap which I thought would be small but 5 wraps and all are solid none have blown apart. Nice and tight




How do you keep your shrink wrap on that little bar?


----------



## Polish hammer

I have a spring on one side with a clamp collar and a big washer the spring helps keeps tension


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I wouldn't consider 100 bundles a decent test on a wrapper, that's only 2-3hrs of work.

We have done in the area of 10,000 bundles on the one I have, still working fine. I suppose it all depends on volume as to what will work fine. I've seen ones setup with a conveyor that take 5-6 guys to feed and pull wood off even.


----------



## Polish hammer

I agree that was at that time I now have a few thousand though it and still functions the same only issue is swinging your arm all the way around it not bad if your shoulders don’t get sore.. I’ve since built another one and like it more but there was lots more involved in making but still don’t very much money in it if you don’t mind scrounging.. I don’t have any decent pictures of it at the moment of it finhsed


----------

